# Prom shoes



## sierrao (Mar 25, 2009)

i know this sounds crazy but to find cheap prom shoes go to google and type in stripper shoes. they are way less then other prom shoes stores online, and they have the same exact shoes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






4 Inch Heels, Prom Shoes, Sexy Shoes, High Heels


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahaha, thanks- I'll remember this site when I have to go to different weddings and things.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 27, 2009)

never would've thought of that but thank you!! i'll keep that in mind next time i need prom shoes.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice! Some are actually quite tasteful. Love the site name too...Booty Cocktails XD 

That'll be fun to say at prom when someone asks where you got your shoes!


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha..yes, your idea is not bad either

. The collection is not bad also.


----------



## meggieguit (Jun 12, 2013)

they are very beautiful prom shoes ,I 'll keep them if one day I  need it


----------



## stormm (Jul 6, 2013)

haha really funny but great find!


----------



## theshoeheaven (Dec 18, 2013)

So beautiful shoes are available here I really like that..........
  Its really prom shoes with high heels I want to keep this when I need it.


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 16, 2014)

lolx  it's very funny but informative


----------

